# Costruzione interrogativa (ambito informatico)



## sterrenzio

Bonjour les traducteurs 

La mia domanda di oggi riguarda la costruzione interrogativa in francese all'interno di un contesto particolare, quello di un'interfaccia SW (tanto per cambiare ).

In italiano la schermata presenta i seguenti punti a cui rispondere con un "sì", "no" o "non so":

· familiarità per melanoma (parenti di I e II grado)?
· storia personale di melanoma?
· escissione di nevi clinicamente atipici?
· ripetute ustioni solari in età pediatrica?
· lesione modificata di recente?
Ho tradotto queste frasi come segue, mettendo semplicemente il punto interrogativo alla fine:

· Histoire familiale de mélanome (parents di 1er et 2ème degré)?
· Histoire personnelle de mélanome?
· Exérèse de naevi cliniquement atypiques?
· brûlures solaires répétées à l'âge pédiatrique?
· lésion récemment modifiée?
Vorrei sapere se per un utente francofono una costruzione interrogativa del genere, dato il contesto informatico, potrebbe essere accettabile o risultare erronea... grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, questa costruzione interrogativa è perfettamente accettabile . Puoi perfino tralasciare il punto interrogativo, scommetto che nessuno se ne renderà conto, ma dipende anche della frase che precede .
Come di solito, se mi posso permettere : userei piuttosto "antécédents familiaux" e "antécédents personnels" .
Non vedo l'ora di conoscere la domanda successiva  . Quali sono i premi del concorso ? 
Un caro saluto !
F.


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie Matou e permettiti pure di correggere tutto quello che vuoi 
Purtroppo di premi non posso darne, qui si lavora per la gloria! 
Però hai tutta la mia riconoscenza


----------



## sterrenzio

Ciao Matou,
mi è venuto un dubbio sulle risposte "sì", "no" e "non so".

A proposito della terza, "Je ne sais pas" mi pare proprio brutto... E se optassi per "inconnue"?

Esempio: 

· Histoire familiale de mélanome (parents di 1er et 2ème degré)? Inconnue
· Histoire personnelle de mélanome? Inconnue
· Exérèse de naevi cliniquement atypiques? Inconnue
· brûlures solaires répétées à l'âge pédiatrique? Inconnue
· lésion récemment modifiée? Inconnue

Lo so che il terzo punto è plurale, ma il menù a tendina non credo che permetta tante opzioni... Grazie!


----------



## DearPrudence

(Sinon, en français de France, il faut mettre un espace avant le point d'interrogation : _lésion récemment modifiée ?_)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao St. ,
"Ne sais pas" non è così brutto come lo credi e ha il vantaggio di essere capito subito . Viene spesso usato nei sondaggi, ma per essere sincero, nei risultati . Comunque, consiglierei "Ne sai*t *pas", alla terza persona e senza pronome espresso .


----------



## sterrenzio

Hai ragione Matou,
"Ne sait pas" va benissimo perché in fondo è il paziente che deve dare al medico certe informazioni su se stesso... 
L'unico problema è costituito dalle "exérèses", perché un paziente non può aver dimenticato di aver subito l'asportazione di un neo... Però credo anche che nessun medico scriverà "Ne sait pas" in questo caso, ma solo "Oui" o "Non"...

Grazie ancora et bonne soirée )


----------



## Corsicum

_Lesione modificata di recente? / lésion récemment modifiée?_
Je ne comprend pas la signification, s’agit-il de : _Evolution récente de lésion ?_


----------



## matoupaschat

DearPrudence said:


> (Sinon, en français de France, il faut mettre un espace avant le point d'interrogation : _lésion récemment modifiée ?_)


(Anche in italiano d'Italia, credo . Ad ogni modo, quando lo spazio stringe, lo spazio spinge ...) *Edit: *


Corsicum said:


> _Lesione modificata di recente? / *lésion récemment modifiée?*_
> Je ne comprend pas la signification, s’agit-il de : _Evolution récente de lésion ?_


"Lésion ayant évolué recemment" et je l'ai déjà vu assez souvent écrit textuellement comme le dit Sterrenzio . 


sterrenzio said:


> Hai ragione Matou,
> "Ne sait pas" va benissimo perché in fondo è il paziente che deve dare al medico certe informazioni su se stesso...
> *L'unico problema è costituito dalle "exérèses", perché un paziente non può aver dimenticato di aver subito l'asportazione di un neo... Però credo anche che nessun medico scriverà "Ne sait pas" in questo caso, ma solo "Oui" o "Non"...*
> 
> Grazie ancora et bonne soirée )


 
Non è neanche scontato come lo credi : nei primi mesi o anni, tutti lo ricordano, poi il tempo ci stende sopra un velo pietoso, e il medico spunterà una delle tre possibilità a seconda della risposta ... e del proprio umore .

Courage, le week-end arrive  !


----------

